# Accidental dematting discovery



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Sundance went extra long between baths and had some mats on his legs, his least favorite place to get them. I put off his bath for two more days to work on them but ran out of my mix of Ice on Ice. Then there was an incident with an entire slice of pizza! DH had to give him a bath the next day after a few extra trips outside and a stinky butt. I left out the Ice on Ice concentrate to mix up, but I lost the lid a while ago so it has a spray bottle top on it. DH sprayed him down with straight, concentrated Ice on Ice! The crazy thing is that I misted a little warm water on his legs and all of the little matts came out in seconds. He was sticky and gross so I knew something was wrong and we figured out what was going on, but it was an interesting discovery. He’s been rinsed two more times and still looks like a greasy mess but there wasn’t time for another full bath. Someday I might try higher strength Ice on Ice directly on a mat if it’s right before a bath and see if washes out okay or causes more problems than it’s worth with buildup.

I’m now wondering if this is where Ice on Ice Ultra came from and if anyone intentionally uses the concentrate this way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I am not particularly careful about concentrations with Ice on Ice… I think there is a pretty wide range of tolerance. i WOULD try to get the excess out of his coat, though, just because I know the “slippery factor” is silicone, and silicone in large quantities is known to cause hair breakage. I know Sundance looks like he has a TON of hair, but still…


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Sundance went extra long between baths and had some mats on his legs, his least favorite place to get them. I put off his bath for two more days to work on them but ran out of my mix of Ice on Ice. Then there was an incident with an entire slice of pizza! DH had to give him a bath the next day after a few extra trips outside and a stinky butt. I left out the Ice on Ice concentrate to mix up, but I lost the lid a while ago so it has a spray bottle top on it. DH sprayed him down with straight, concentrated Ice on Ice! The crazy thing is that I misted a little warm water on his legs and all of the little matts came out in seconds. He was sticky and gross so I knew something was wrong and we figured out what was going on, but it was an interesting discovery. He’s been rinsed two more times and still looks like a greasy mess but there wasn’t time for another full bath. Someday I might try higher strength Ice on Ice directly on a mat if it’s right before a bath and see if washes out okay or causes more problems than it’s worth with buildup.
> 
> I’m now wondering if this is where Ice on Ice Ultra came from and if anyone intentionally uses the concentrate this way.


Good to know for emergency situations👍🏻


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> silicone in large quantities is known to cause hair breakage.


Maybe because it attracts so much dirt! He is already grimy, even in the few places that the double rinse seemed to take care of, and his bath was on Saturday night. I knew there wouldn’t be time for a bath yesterday, but he’s going to get another one soon, hopefully tonight or tomorrow. I might mix up a separate little bottle of Ice on Ice to experiment with one of these days. I measure precisely 15:1 (because my bottle is exactly 16oz) and based on the way it felt I think 12:1 or 10:1 could provide a little bit more protection from matted snow-salt legs this winter.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Maybe because it attracts so much dirt! He is already grimy, even in the few places that the double rinse seemed to take care of, and his bath was on Saturday night. I knew there wouldn’t be time for a bath yesterday, but he’s going to get another one soon, hopefully tonight or tomorrow. I might mix up a separate little bottle of Ice on Ice to experiment with one of these days. I measure precisely 15:1 (because my bottle is exactly 16oz) and based on the way it felt I think 12:1 or 10:1 could provide a little bit more protection from matted snow-salt legs this winter.


I think THAT kind of ratio would be FINE! I always throw a bit of my regular conditioner in too, and sometimes a bit of fragrance as well (since my conditioner has almost none)


----------

